# need some advise on gh please



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok ive got a few questions id appreciate some advise-1.my source has kefei hgh ,will this only come as powder and if so where can i get bac water from?

2.how many ius come in each vial and how long can i store a vial once ive added the water?

3.im aware that 2ius per day is a low dose but would this be best to avoid cts rather than jumping straight in @ 4ius ed?

4.this is my first time with gh and after reading as much as i can on it my plan was to do 5days on /2off @2ius intra m for a couple of months and then increasing to 4ius thereafter for 6months minimum ,does this sound ok ?

it will be run alongside aas cycles always with a base of test


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

1 - you will need to do a search as the main supplier in the states has shut down

2 - i think the keifei are 8iu's per vial

3 - CTS happens at different doses and changes from person to person i do not suffer from it anything less than 8iu's

4 - this sounds fine what are your goals?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

It does sound fine to me too.

Blue tops gave me CTS super bad at 4iu a day.

Dropped it down to 2 and it was still there.

Dropped it down to 1iu and it was ok.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

really appreciate the advise mate,how long can you keep once mixed?

my goals in general are to compete in a few years so muscle gain essentially altough ive read a lot of your posts and im not expecting miracles ,tbh the mood enhancement and improved sleep are big factors for me also.my way of thinking is that i want to compete in the future and am hoping starting gh will be a good investment as im prepared to use long term and wait for the results!am i correct in thinking like this?


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

hackski ,what results do you see from such a low dose?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

as long as you are not expecting miracles which it sounds like you are not then it is a good thing to use if you can use it long term...

Hackskii can use such a low dose because he is 110yrs old or something like that.....:love: Scott


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I do it for life extention myself and for some blocking of cortisol for fat burning.

But if I could I would love to stay on for many years.

Many studies on this one and I can cite some of them off the top of my head.

After 6 months time they noticed 16% bodyfat loss, increased muscle mass, some of the older folks rolled back the years.

Due to the decline in hormones HGH supplementation helps things like cholesterol profile, softer skin, better eyesight, better hearing, better cognitive function, helps leydig cells as to potentially keep test levels higher.

Couple of the sides include stuff like hypothyroidism, and insulin resistance but again that is dose related along with CTS, all dose related.

You wont notice much but I can tell you that 6 months on HGH I lost 4" on my waist with zero dieting.

I think I might have lost about 3 lbs but 4" is a very good number and should leave you scratching your head as for me every 5 lbs of weight loss equates to around 1" on the stomach.

So, I have no doubt that HGH and long term use has some fat burning potentials.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Hackskii can use such a low dose because he is 110yrs old or something like that.....:love: Scott


You just made me crack up man.

Funny thing, there are some doctors that feel old age has more to do with hormonal decline than any other factors.

I am leaning tward that way.

I not only take HGH, but I also take DHEA, and melatonin, I see benefits with those big time.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok great ,can i also ask what the effects are like when cycled with igf-1 lr3?im aware that slin is best but i dont think im quite ready for that step yet


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that is a question that cannot be answered as diet and training plays a huge role in the results...

Scott i also use DHEA and Melatonin when not on AAS


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> that is a question that cannot be answered as diet and training plays a huge role in the results...
> 
> Scott i also use DHEA and Melatonin when not on AAS


Sorry for the hyjack here.

What is the dose you use on the DHEA Paul?

One problem with DHEA is it can elivate estrogen in men.

In women it elivates testosterone levels.

Damn, I wish that was the other way around


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

no probs !ive just been informed that gh is hard to get from china at the mo so looks like im gona have to wait for mine.sorry if im braking any rules here but how do people usually obtain insulin?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Scott i use 200mg ed when off cycle and away from PCT


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Pscarb said:


> Scott i use 200mg ed when off cycle and away from PCT


Dude, that is actually too much.

If you do it at the tail end of the cycle for cortisol issues then fine, but at that does you will have some aromitization issues and would probably need an AI.

When I was taking alot of DHEA (half as much as you), I was off the chart by many times above the base levels.

One of the doctors said it can actually cause testicular atrophy.

Funny thing about DHEA is some people assimilate it better than others, some take it and has little effects on over all blood levels, but for others it is fine.

Another thing about DHEA is once added it does not lower endo levels, like almost all hormones do, not sure why but it doesnt.

I use 25mg ED for life extention.

There are many studies that suggest supplementing DHEA is nothing, other studies suggest healthfull benefits.

Me, hell I do it for curbing cortisol and life extention.

But maybe you dont assimilate it very well so you might be alright.

My girlfriend has an autoimmune disorter (lupis with a rhumitoid cofactor), they perscribed pharmacuitical grade DHEA to her @ 200mg a day.

This is the real deal stuff too, expensive.

Again in men it will elivate estrogen, in women testosterone.

I was recommended by my old TRT/HRT doctor to only take 25mg max a day.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

another question,this may sound dumb but just checking,if my gh comes in 8iu vials and im using 4iu each time all i need to do is add say 20ius of water then 10ius on the slin dart will =4ius of gh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

ooops my bad mate just checked they are 25mg tabs not 100mg as my last one where...

dean yes mate that is correct but 20iu's is not enough water mate


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

oh right ,what is the right ratio of water needed mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I cant speak for insulin as I never have used it, but......I mix my bac water with my 8iu hyge at .800 on the slin needle.

So, for every 100 on the slin needle would equal 1iu.

This takes the math out of things.

I am lazy and not the sharpest tool in the shed, myself and Girlfriend both use HGH.

I have to keep it simple.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Dude, that is actually too much.
> 
> If you do it at the tail end of the cycle for cortisol issues then fine, but at that does you will have some aromitization issues and would probably need an AI.
> 
> ...


It can cause testicular atrophy.. a few years ago i had been off aas for a while and my balls were a decent size, then went on a holiday to florida, while there i brought a few tubs of dhea from GNC, dont remember dosage per cap but it said take one a day.... so i took 4 lol

Anyway sex drive went thro roof but in about a week my balls had shrunk to a smaller size and quicker than when on aas

Needless to say i dont bother with it anymore.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok guys still a little confused,so would 10iu of water per iu of gh be ok?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dean c said:


> ok guys still a little confused,so would 10iu of water per iu of gh be ok?


Water isnt measured in iu, it is measured in ml.

So, I really dont know what you are asking amount of water wise.

My hyge is 8iu per bottle, so I pull 80 in a slin pin and put it in the hyge, then for every 100 on the slin pin equals 1iu of HGH.

200 on the slin pin equals 2iu and so on.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

dean c said:


> ok guys still a little confused,so would 10iu of water per iu of gh be ok?


1ml of water is 100iu's in the standard slin pin so measure up 80iu's in a slin pin and mix with GH take 40iu's on a slin pin that equals to 4iu's


----------



## justdiscovering (May 10, 2007)

am doin 200 dhea myself at the mo oooooooops will finnish the bottle and drop it down sorry for hijack thanks for the info scott.razor sharp as always.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok guys thats what i thought , i was reffuring to 10ius of water measured on the slin pin.anyway i can get some gh which ive been told is yellow top and plain packaging ,ive heard of people using this but is it not a bit risky?how do you know if its fake if it has no print on the packaging etc?its not from my regular source so im a little dubious,appreciate any thoughts on this


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

dean c said:


> another question,this may sound dumb but just checking,if my gh comes in 8iu vials and im using 4iu each time all i need to do is add say 20ius of water then 10ius on the slin dart will =4ius of gh?


just add 0.8 of a ml, then draw out 0.4 to get half the amount (8 iu's)

Basically just draw out 50% for 4 iu's, 25% for 2 ius of the amount of bacs you put in


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

no probs ,easy peasy .of those of ya that use gh have you found it to be anti catabilic?would you say it helps you retain more muscle when having a break from aas??cheers


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Yes it is mildly catabolic and even moreso for us older guys.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok lads,starting my gh this week so just a couple of things i need clearing up,once mixed how long can i store a vial??and how long can it be kept unrefridgerated in an insulin pin?cheers


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

once GH is mixed keep it in the fridge...


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok mate ,how long can i store it in the fridge once mixed ?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i believe it is 24-48hrs but i am not 100% on this i use mine straight away


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

mm ok mate i have a bit of a problem then as i was wanting to start on 2ius ed and the vials contain 8ius !plan was 5on 2off,do you have any dosing ideas so i can utilise it better?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

dean c said:


> ok mate ,how long can i store it in the fridge once mixed ?


Oh, this is a rough one.

But I can say that bacteriostatic water is the best solution to mix GH with.

I would say about 15 days.

I say this because Humitrope had 15iu per vial. This is quite saught after in the life extention folks that shoot just 1 iu a day.

If I am wrong I would love for someone to correct me on this one.

Im not saying I am right, I am tossing numbers out there.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Its doubtful if the GH wafer will dissolve in just 0.2ml of bac water mate. I would add 0.8 or 1ml of water and then shoot half of that each time to get 4iu (assuming they are 8iu GH vials). Your dosing calculations are right for the amount of water you were going to add.

You can get bac in the UK here. http://www.melanotan-tanning.co.uk/index_files/Page440.htm


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

when mixing your GH into a solution there are 2 types of water that can be used, sterile or bacteriostatic. Sterile water is usually sent with the GH kits and is meant to be used within a 48 hour period. Bacteriostatic water has a small amount of acid in it which allows the GH to be kept for a longer period of time as Scott has pointed out 14/15 days is norm. Simply put, the acid keeps the bond between the molecules more stable. The sterile water only will cause the bonds to weaken very quickly and become unstable.


----------



## dean c (Nov 4, 2007)

ok cheers ,pleased i asked now as i think the stuff im getting comes with sterile water.ok one more question then i promise to leave you alone lol,should i go 5 on 2off or every third day when muscle gain is the objective?if i go with every third day will i stilll benefit from the sleep etc


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I dont think there is any one set way of dosing protocol for GH with the exception of a child's growth.

That is always taken at night.

But when you have a nocternal release of GH then adding in some takes away from your production and as expensive as GH is yours might as well as get used.

So, with that said, anytime is fine but I do it in the morning as cortisol is highest in the morning and I use the GH to curb cortisol.

Just me though, does not matter really.

Old folks like me might not do to bad with the night time injection.

Makes sense to me due to the highest output of HGH that is produced during the day is at night during REM sleep.

Probably is that way for a reason.

If I had problems sleeping then yah, GH and melatonin and you would be ko'd


----------

